# Moved!



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*WELC*OME!</big></big></big></big></big></big><big>This is Muppetman's very own sig shop, here you can requets a personalised sig to display below each of your posts!</big>

Here are some samples of some of the sigs ive done so far;
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















































</div>
Will post more when i make them.

Please post a *clear* idea of what you want
Example form;

Picture: (post link or say a picture)
colour sceme: (for example pink and yellow)
Text: (for example, Muppetman/FC/catphrase etc
Any extra info: (any spacific things wanted in it)
*
This service is free as i do it for my own enjoyment!*
*However* I would appreciate you crediting me underneath the sig!
Also maby posting a hyperlink to this thread. (not nesecery though)

_Will have to start removing names from the top of the list when we reach 10+ to save space_

You may also be interested in some of the following sig shops; 
E's Sig Shop
Sabrina's sig shop! [currently on midterms]
Corndog's FREE sig shop 
Mimzithegreats sig shop


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi can i have a sig with rambo and sonic on either side on it, red and black colour sceme, text RamboSonik/ 0646-0132-5636/ Welcome To the Jungle


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

ill get on right on it, any suggested pics of rambo please?


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 21, 2009)

anything, i don't really care


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Here you go Rambosonic, hope you like it 





Tell me if you want anything changing

The link is right here
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/rambosonicsig.png
Put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after 

Please quote in your sig it was made by me, thanks


----------



## Corndog (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm compition with my shop......WELL...... Good luck!!


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2009)

FTW on my sig man!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you liked it


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Corndog said:
			
		

> hmmm compition with my shop......WELL...... Good luck!!


Well, im sorry, im doing it for fun, i will advertise your thread in my first post


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh yeah you don't have to cap IMG..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 21, 2009)

I need a certain image but it has to be done through PM because it's for something secret.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I need a certain image but it has to be done through PM because it's for something secret.


Then PM me it...


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice, I luv the sig


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

RamboSonik said:
			
		

> Nice, I luv the sig


Great, glad you liked it 

Anymore orders?


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a request. If you could make my signature a avatar? I want in the same color and the happyplz icon and Nick at the bottom.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I have one with Typhlosion and like, make it have purple flames.(If you can?) Also, with purple flames in the background. 

EDIT:Oh yeah, don't forget my name. xD


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd like a sig with a picture of a brain. I want a green and black theme. The words should be:  Smarty9911( in big, bold letters please)/ You know I'm smarter than you!/ FC: 2235-1253-6632/ Name: Malik/ Town: Africa 
Oh, and don't forget to add your own personal touch.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Can I have one with Typhlosion and like, make it have purple flames.(If you can?) Also, with purple flames in the background.
> 
> EDIT:Oh yeah, don't forget my name. xD


Quite a nice challenge there  ill try, understandably might take longer then everyone elses


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> I'd like a sig with a picture of a brain. I want a green and black theme. The words should be:  Smarty9911( in big, bold letters please)/ You know I'm smarter than you!/ FC: 2235-1253-6632/ Name: Malik/ Town: Africa
> Oh, and don't forget to add your own personal touch.


Yes your next on the list after sockhead


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I get a siggy? 

I'd like one with a Charizard, Entei and a Lucario on it. For the text, put Piranha325.

Here are the pics I want.

http://www.ps-games.nl/images/content/006_Charizard.gif 
http://piromano2.iespana.es/La%20Paranoia/entei.gif
http://www.filb.de/content/news/upload/20050314_lucario.png

Thanks!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Sockheadx4, your sig is complete, i'm not sure if it looks good, if you dont like it you can post another request for the same thing but you will be sent to the bottom of the waiting list






http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/sockheadsig.png

as for you pihrana ill make yours after smarty's


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2009)

Muppetman, May you create my signature as a avatar? I would like it the same colors and 'Nick' at the lower bottom if you can.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 21, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Sockheadx4, your sig is complete, i'm not sure if it looks good, if you dont like it you can post another request for the same thing but you will be sent to the bottom of the waiting list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you choose aa different picture of Typhlosion?

Like this one:





Also, maybe more realistic-looking purple flames in the background of the whole sig.

Other than that, it looks sweet!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/imhappyplzsig.png
There you go Nick, i didnt bother to add you to the waiting list as it was a 2minute job 

Also just pm me if its too large and ill trim it a bit


----------



## jadenmcrae (Jan 21, 2009)

make me a majoras mask one with zelda


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

jadenmcrae said:
			
		

> make me a majoras mask one with zelda


Not clear enough im affraid, be more specific (like i stated in the first post)


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Piranha325, your sig is ready! Hope you like it, i used all the pics you asked for, if theres a little bit you not happy with ill see if its fixable




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/piranhassig.png


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks. I'll definitely come here again!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

This better sockhead?


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Awesome! Thanks. I'll definitely come here again!


Glad to know you liked it


----------



## Jeaboo (Jan 21, 2009)

will you make one with this 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/pit%20the%20angel/IaMxBrolY/NewPitsig.png


with my name


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeaboo said:
			
		

> will you make one with this
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/pit%20the%20angel/IaMxBrolY/NewPitsig.png
> 
> 
> with my name


Erm that already looks pretty sig-like
Explain what you want doing to it and ill do it :]


----------



## Jeaboo (Jan 21, 2009)

what we can find picture other than one that looks like a sig


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont understarnd :S


----------



## Jeaboo (Jan 21, 2009)

umm ill get back to you im new to the whole sig thing


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

okay, post or PM me anytime


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

BUMP!, no waiting list atm, post now and ill get started on your sig ASAP


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll order two if I can.

Picture: Any picture of Lucario from Brawl
colour sceme: Anything you think fits well
Text: Sarc. The Mighty Lucario

Second one
Picture: Any pic of these: Lucario from Brawl, Luigi from Brawl and Falco from Brawl
colour sceme: If you could, just put Pokemon Stadium 2 as the background
Text: I am a Brawler


Thanks.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay, ill get right to work!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2009)

Actually, for the text, just put: Brawler.

And thanks again!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll take one my name and hmm.....idk something cool or funny


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Sarc, the legendary lucario, is compelte!





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/sarcsig.png
Hope you like him


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 22, 2009)

xD Thanks! This is going straight on my smashboards page!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I'll take one my name and hmm.....idk something cool or funny


anything....spacific?


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

BRAWLER is done, not too proud of it though 





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/brawlersig.png

Is it anything like you wanted?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 22, 2009)

xD That.... is..... EPIC. Thank-you so much! I'll come here once I think of more things to order.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> xD That.... is..... EPIC. Thank-you so much! I'll come here once I think of more things to order.


Yay, you've sure kept me busy today ^.^


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 22, 2009)

xD I'll be your number one customer.  I like ordering siggys. I'm on a lot of different forums.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Anybody want anymore before tonight is over?


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess not, 
Very good opening day guys, post all your requests and ill get to work ASAP tomoro!
The earlier you post the higher up on the waiting list youll be!
See you all tomoro for another good days work! (hopefully)


----------



## pippy1 (Jan 22, 2009)

am i to late to order a siggy


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

No of course not, even if i had gone post them and ill check tomoro, remember the earlier you request the higher up on the waiting list youll go!


----------



## pippy1 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok can u make a sig that says pippy1 and my accf info(info on the left or in passport)and an accf backround


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

There you go pippy, i think thats what you wanted, if not just say and ill re-do it






EDIT: Turned down the brightness a bit, also i can remove the blur if you want, just ask, (he blur was ment to look better then that)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/pippysig-2.png


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump, NO WAITING LIST! 
Get your sig startin in less then 20mins!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Smarty 9911, your sig is complete, i hope you like it 




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/smartysig.png


----------



## Corndog (Jan 22, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Corndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ya i know!!  i do it for fun too...And HEY we have sompthin in common......WE BOTH DO IT FOR FREE!!... well ya cant help wen its a hobbie right!!  well anyway good luck urs is already doing bettur then myne...but myne will come back up..LOL!!!  and yes i hope good luck runs with u!! and ill supply u with my link and ill put ur link on myne ok!!  :K  bye!!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Corndog said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 22, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Corndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Corndog said:
			
		

> :K  THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!


Link is up and working  no probs


----------



## soda531 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey, can you please make me a sig with this logo:








Also, can you make it have a mixed dark blue and yellow background, and soda531 on it?


Thanks


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

sure thing


----------



## soda531 (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 22, 2009)

Muppet man just added the sig


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Soda531, your sig is complete! hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/soda513sig.png


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Anymore orders? nobody waiting so next person that posts i can get to work on it almost instantly


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Status update: 
-No waiting list
-Online for PM's
-Ready to create sigs


----------



## soda531 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the sig! (As you can see )


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

No probs but remember to credit me please (possibly a hyperlink to the first page of this thread too


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you make me one with Pikmin, not Olimar oh and please no brawl one...


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay, will after a few brawl matches with my mate


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet shots ok i got 1 id like one with a good shot of tails in it and kind of a glacier background oh and the name tails1428 to


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2009)

PS put Sean in pixel letters, (IZ LUV PIKS3LS)


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Average sean your sig is complete, not 100% sure with what you wanted, its a basic sig but it works 




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/pikminsig.png


----------



## Resonate (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Could you make me a signature with this picture?  Anything's fine with me for how you make it, except for like rainbow or complete black and white.  Maybe something with a dark blueish background.  But could you put Pootman1234 in one of the Corners in the coolest font you can think of?  Thanks!  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

EDIT:  Forgot to say add in my friend code underneath my name.  Thanks again!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 22, 2009)

dude how do u get all the customers??
i cant get any......  D:


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2009)

Advertising such as my signature says at the bottom of it. ^_-


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 22, 2009)

This place is so AWESOME!!!!!!! I totally LOVE the sigs.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Tails1428, your sig is complete! I also threw in a complimentary avy seen as your using the default one!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/tailssig.png




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/Tailsavy-1.png
Hope you like them!

EDIT: Fixed the wrong digit, all correct now


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, I would never be able to withstand all the trouble you go through muppetman.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/pikminsig-1.png

Better text for you there sean!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2009)

Much better thanks a lot


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 22, 2009)

why cant i get the avy im cofused it says its gone they both turned out great?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 22, 2009)

Hm How about Mario With black background


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hm How about Mario With black background


Is this a second request or should i scrap your old one for this? (havn started your 1st request)


----------



## kRaZi SoKs (Jan 23, 2009)

may i have a sig that says  kRaZi SoKs   on it and those flower thingy like u put on sean's exept i want them up close with a black background and blue lightining behind them and a purple floor ....THANX I OWE YOU!!  i will advertise u all over the bell tree!!


----------



## jadenmcrae (Jan 23, 2009)

hey can you make me a sig with my name jaden with bright lettering and majoras mask in the back round small please?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to request one!
My name in a white retroish writing, and a picture of crazy red


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 23, 2009)

Nevermind i made it myself just now.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 23, 2009)

that pikmin one is crazy! i love it


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Takin all requests in now!, was away yeserday but all of your request shall npw be started!


----------



## danny330 (Jan 24, 2009)

could you make one for me thats kinda like seans, but different, like olimars there too


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you make a sig for me with this picture and my name with a blue background?


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Garrett, your sig is complete! 




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/garrettsig.png
Hope you like it!


----------



## Muse (Jan 24, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Garrett, your sig is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Now I need to order one after looking at Garrett's. c:

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, the sig for garrett is awesome. i want to request one, unless ur still busy.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes im still taking requests


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

SAMwich, your sig is complete! hope you like it
PS. i can add redd or prices or something to the craaaazy if you like, just say




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/samwichsig.png

on another note: <big>*STILL TAKING ORDERS*</big>


----------



## danny330 (Jan 24, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> could you make one for me thats kinda like seans, but different, like olimars there too


did you get mine???


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> danny330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's still working on them. Mine is still under construction as well, so give him some time.  He's gotta make it look good ya know.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Pootman1234, your sig is complete! i went a little abstract with the sword but i think it looks good.





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/pootman.png
Hope you like it! P.S sorry for your delay, was thinking of ideas for this one, in the ended i decided abstract


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Pootman1234, your sig is complete! i went a little abstract with the sword but i think it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah man!  That's awesome!  Uuum..this is minor but could you put my friend code underneath my name. But If it's too much trouble you don't have to do it.


----------



## danny330 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Updated your sig Pootman!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/pootman-1.png
Now features your FC just like you asked!


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2009)

Muppet, Your awesome at sigs!


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Updated your sig Pootman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou!!  I'll add it to my sig right away


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 24, 2009)

Picture: any picture of ghosts from Luigi's Mansion (if you can, also include luigi)
colour sceme: Black and dark blue
Text: Faller1218


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Jaden, your sig is complete!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/jadensig.png
Want anything adding just post...


----------



## lilypad (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen your sig's and they are amazing! So I was wondering if you could make me one too. I would like it with this picture:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

 If this is possible, could you just make it my person with the aurora as the background. And just my screen name on it: carolinaxb in any color or font that looks good! 

Thank You! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a request that maybe be done in five minutes. 

This is already created but may you put a name on this? 






I want Mr_Hobo as my name. THANKS.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure Hobo, ill put it up with next sig (10 mins or less)


----------



## muppetman (Jan 24, 2009)

Silverstorms your sig is complete!
hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/silverstorms.png

On another note, HOBO your avy is done, made it a little larger too;




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/hoboavy.png


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 24, 2009)

id really like one with dragonite and lucario on either side with my accf info...
THNX


----------



## kRaZi SoKs (Jan 25, 2009)

may i have a sig that says kRaZi SoKs on it and pikmin flowers i want them up close with a black background and blue lightining behind them and a purple floor.
   thanx mupprtman ur the best!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 25, 2009)

Danny330, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/dannysig.png


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 25, 2009)

idk a sig that suits my name


----------



## muppetman (Jan 25, 2009)

commando1898 said:
			
		

> idk a sig that suits my name


If you like just pick a character you like and ill try and surprise you


----------



## acmaster189 (Jan 25, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> commando1898 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link from legend of zelda or since mario 3 is coming out maybe mario and luigi. Idk either one is ok OR all  :O anything with one of those is ok with me (oops wrong account!)


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 25, 2009)

acmaster189 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny330 (Jan 25, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Danny330, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god thats so awesome thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 25, 2009)

could you please make me a kewl sig?

i want one with the villager LOBO 
and my name: Ray, not Ray_Lofstad


----------



## jadenmcrae (Jan 25, 2009)

thx sooooooooooooo much for the sig muppetman


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 25, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Garrett, your sig is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... =O!!! OMG! dude that really awesome you did a GREAT job! thank you so m uhc <3333

P.S i'm glad you didn't put the # in there DDD [rly]


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 26, 2009)

sooo... could you make me one? xD


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey dude, you're cool right?, of course you are but if you want to prove your coolness you could make me a black sig with a bit of red and a giratina on it that says my username...
if you wanted to that is...
PLEASE?!?!?!?


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Accepted all previous requests, keep em coming


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 26, 2009)

So can you make me that sig i asked for before?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 26, 2009)

WOO!!! muppetman you R-O-C-K
will i get a pm when im done or will it be up here???


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes commando! thought that was clear enough


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Faller, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/luigisig.png


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey thanks thats sweet!


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Fixed, soz bout that, hope you like it


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks its awesome!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Improvement: (i always find these AFTER i've uploded -_-)  - Better, unpixleated & ghostlike text





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/luigisig-1.png


----------



## Sab (Jan 26, 2009)

hey why isn't this is the museum?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 26, 2009)

I want a sig that hes my avatar on the right of the sig
<-------
( I want sig to have fire flames! and this : " Don't Mess With Fire! " )


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jan 26, 2009)

ATTENTION:U WILL ONLY KNOW WHO THESE PEOPLE ARE IF U HAVE HEARD OF NARUTO
I want a pic. of shippuuden Sasuke Uchiha and Itachi back to back.
color:RED and BLACK
Text:  Brothers Be Uchiha
PLEASE MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kRaZi SoKs (Jan 26, 2009)

so is my sig done yet muppet?


----------



## kRaZi SoKs (Jan 26, 2009)

helow muppet..is it done ..ughhh did u log off...........


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I have one with Naked Snake, Solid Snake, Samus with armor on, and Leon from Resident Evil
Color:What ever can look good, prefer Blue and White, or Red and Black
Text: My Username


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

KrAzI SoKs, your sig is complete...again! Hope you like it this time...






http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/krazisig.png


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang. Muppetman everybody wants to have signatures.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 26, 2009)

Is my sig gonna be ready soon?
I think I ordered before krazi soks...


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 26, 2009)

can i get a sig 
Picture: green yoshi
Color sceme: any that you think is cool
Text: Yoshipower
Thank you


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 26, 2009)

i might change my hair to white so.....
maybe do my sig last...


----------



## Rasen (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, i WOULD post a sig shop here, but i already have too many requests at my brawl clan  (brawl nemesis)  yeah, if u wanna join, here is deh link:  http://brawlnemesis.ipbfree.com/index.php?  B)


----------



## muppetman (Jan 27, 2009)

Lilypad, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/carolinaxb.png

In other news, i hope i've finally got the right sig for kRaZi, your one tough customer!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/krazisoks.png


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

Dangg Muppetman. You're a beast!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 27, 2009)

uhm.. i posted a request 2 days ago... am i the next in line? xD


----------



## muppetman (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG@@@@@@@
I am having trouble keeping up with requests, PLEASE be patient, thank you!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 27, 2009)

Muppetman, I was just looking through the sigs you made, and... are you related to God??


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 27, 2009)

lol! Are you? xD


----------



## Horus (Jan 27, 2009)

Picture: http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f393/sun_dragon310/Metroid20SSBB.png
or (which ever you think is better)
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f393/sun_dragon310/ME9ta20Ridley20Alblade.png

colour sceme: dunno really, what ever you think is best

Text: just my name (i love the kind of text you used for sean's and sam's sigs)

Any extra info: none that i know of

thanks alot, i can't wait to see the outcome. i'll be sure to credit you  :gyroiddance:


----------



## muppetman (Jan 27, 2009)

Matty, your sig is complete! hope you like it!





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/Mattysig.png


----------



## muppetman (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Really keeps me going ^.^


----------



## lilypad (Jan 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Lilypad, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! its even better than i imagined! Thank you sooooo much. Your AMAZING.


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont want to sound annoying but is my sig almost done?


----------



## muppetman (Jan 27, 2009)

Can everyone PLEASE be patient, i have a long order list,

Commando your next on the list, gonna do some wifi with a friend first tho


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 27, 2009)

I want a sig please.  
Use this Soldier




Color scheme Black and grey
It should say
Blitzkrieg/0989-5852-9472/Ready to fight
Also can you make like a misty/smokey effect


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Matty, your sig is complete! hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME   THANKS SO MUCH  :gyroiddance:


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 27, 2009)

Could you do my sig i requested?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

Well since I dont want to pile up on the "to-do list' i'll comment!

<big><big>MUPPETMAN IS AMAZINGG!</big></big>
He's a beast with the Sig designs X3

Edit: Lemme know when business slows down. XD


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

UUUU RRRROOOOCCCCKKKKKK MMMUUUPPPEEETTTTMMMAAANNN!!!!!!


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 27, 2009)

is mine going to be done soon? Sorry I'm a little impatient


----------



## Resonate (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Thanks again for the Sig you made!


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Can everyone PLEASE be patient, i have a long order list,
> 
> Commando your next on the list, gonna do some wifi with a friend first tho


Ok thanks


----------



## Leo1 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi can i get one that has image: sonic and mario color scheme: cloudy blue sky backround text: The Fight Is On text color: gold


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

GUYS CALM DOWN HE'S BUSY!!! xD


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry to add to my request, I REALLY hope you haven't started yet, but when you do my sig could you use giratina in its origin forme, thats this one




Or when its attacking in its altered form

thanks


----------



## muppetman (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for those been patient, it is opening week aswell so there are many requests, i'm sure it should slow down soon, i AM working AS FAST AS I CAN


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, its not our fault you're the best there is...


----------



## muppetman (Jan 28, 2009)

Commando, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/Commandosig.png


----------



## muppetman (Jan 28, 2009)

Ray, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/Raysig.png

Nintenmad next!


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, muppetman, I know your busy but can you tell me where I am on your list?


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 28, 2009)

i need a siggy with link (not toon) with bells on the other side with my freind code name and town and my username Xd.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jan 28, 2009)

MUPETMAN, HES AR MAN, IF HE CANT DO IT NO ONE CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(im your boy cheerleader)


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Commando, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG the best sig ever! MUPPETMAN IS THE BEST SIG MAKER EVER!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jan 28, 2009)

U GOT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(just asking, but how long down am i on your list??)


----------



## muppetman (Jan 28, 2009)

Yay, i'm getting better i think :rofl: 





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/nintenman-1.png
EDIT: fixorated XD

I'm working hard guys i WILL get your sigs done, just give me some time


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 28, 2009)

Go Muppetman!!
He's the greatest Woohoo! You are probably the best sig maker i have ever met! X3
GOOD JOBB!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 28, 2009)

Rightyho! because of so many people asking ive made a list;
To Bita - going to leave you until youve confirmed the pic seen as you said something like not sure, do mine last. You would be next, so PM at anytime and ill make it!
Next: Kimmi2
Then: EvilPancakes
Then: Yoshipower
Then: Horus
Then: Bell_hunter
Then: Leo1
Then: tehbellman
Then i can have a break or make my sig better  [hopefully XP]


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Rightyho! because of so many people asking ive made a list;
> To Bita - going to leave you until youve confirmed the pic seen as you said something like not sure, do mine last. You would be next, so PM at anytime and ill make it!
> Next: Kimmi2
> Then: EvilPancakes
> ...


I pm-ed you


----------



## Horus (Jan 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Rightyho! because of so many people asking ive made a list;
> To Bita - going to leave you until youve confirmed the pic seen as you said something like not sure, do mine last. You would be next, so PM at anytime and ill make it!
> Next: Kimmi2
> Then: EvilPancakes
> ...


uber-suace, you didn't forget me like master crash did  :veryhappy:


----------



## danny330 (Jan 28, 2009)

if you guys can give him little direction, i just told him like make lucas and olimar back to back in a fighting stance with pikmin and look what he made!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 28, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> if you guys can give him little direction, i just told him like make lucas and olimar back to back in a fighting stance with pikmin and look what he made!


Thats why he's one of the best.. (possibly THE best.)

@Muppet: You may have a break X3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> I want a sig please.
> Use this Soldier
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT EDIT!
Make it say this
Jose/PitFall/5112-6992-9271

Thanks again


----------



## Resonate (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey muppetman, i just realized that in my Sig it says: Pootman 1324   Could you change it back to 1234 if it's not too much trouble?  Thanks


----------



## muppetman (Jan 28, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey muppetman, i just realized that in my Sig it says: Pootman 1324   Could you change it back to 1234 if it's not too much trouble?  Thanks


Oopsie,ye ill fix that and send it with next avy


----------



## airhead (Jan 28, 2009)

do me plz i will credit you
a sonic picture
black and blue
airhead (name)
and extra info ill blow you away


----------



## llsketch1018 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was wondering could you make me a signature with my ACCF info on it, some Kingdom Hearts keyblade, Bob and Hopper from AC, Darkrai, and use like a blue black and green color scheme. If you could PM this to me when your done that would be awsome, just tell me what I owe you.

Thank You soooo much!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 29, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Ray, your sig is complete! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thak you soooooooo much, its awsome


----------



## muppetman (Jan 29, 2009)

Bita your sig is complete, hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/Bitasig.png


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry muppetman, but you sorta spelt my name wrong in the sig, 
when ya get the chance could ya change the last letter to a d??

BUT BESIDES THAT I LUURRRRVE IT!!!!!

You, my friend, have just earned yourself a years worth of happy thoughts!!!!!!


----------



## muppetman (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, i think i know someone on another site called nintendoman or something, got me confused, also, couldnt remeber the font but this one looks nice and effective, hope you like it!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/nintenman.png


----------



## danny330 (Jan 29, 2009)

man you must be tired because your making more mastakes than usual, take your time, get some sleep and every one get off his back you'll get a pm when its done or if theres a problem, relax, all of you.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 29, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Sorry, i think i know someone on another site called nintendoman or something, got me confused, also, couldnt remeber the font but this one looks nice and effective, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've... just improved on perfection...

 :'(  :'(  :'(  Tears of happiness



 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance: 

YOU RAWWWWK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 29, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Bita your sig is complete, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG OMG
THANX!!!!!!
IT'S BETTER THAN I EXPECTED XD
 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

please make me an awesome one!


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

Wolfmaster said:
			
		

> please make me an awesome one! maybe ]


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

how do you even make one without entering text?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

i would like one with link
with the tri force in the background
and says: Link 
please and thank you


----------



## wicket (Jan 30, 2009)

can you please make this sig for me please
picture:any one of link
background:could you put zelda or the tri force in it please
text: saying link in caps please
thank you


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 30, 2009)

wicket said:
			
		

> can you please make this sig for me please
> picture:any one of ]dude you need a spoiler or one of the mods might get mad <_<
> if you dont know how then use this
> [spoiler*]
> Just take away the *


----------



## danny330 (Jan 30, 2009)

and [/spoiler*] take away the * again, at the end


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 30, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> and [/spoiler*] take away the * again, at the end


YOU ROCK MUPPETMAN!!!!!
\/ \/ \/ Oh and for danny330 \/ \/ \/
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
If you put and other spoiler at the end this happens <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
and other spoiler comes so...dont put it in the end! </div>


----------



## danny330 (Jan 30, 2009)

never mind


----------



## danny330 (Jan 30, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hi


----------



## danny330 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok never mind
wait let me check one more time...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hola</div>


----------



## danny330 (Jan 30, 2009)

aha it works either way


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 30, 2009)

is my sig going to be done? Because i think you forgot about me


----------



## Horus (Jan 30, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> is my sig going to be done? Because i think you forgot about me


he didn't, your after pancakes





			
				muppetman said:
			
		

> Rightyho! because of so many people asking ive made a list;
> To Bita - going to leave you until youve confirmed the pic seen as you said something like not sure, do mine last. You would be next, so PM at anytime and ill make it!
> Next: Kimmi2
> Then: EvilPancakes
> ...


----------



## yoshipower (Jan 31, 2009)

oh then sorry


----------



## Adds1028 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kanu make meh a siggy with ma ma naem on it and savannah on it? make it howeer u plz but make sure it looks good =^.^= pm meh wen u done with it!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow this fell to the 3rd page


----------



## muppetman (Feb 1, 2009)

Kimmi2, Horus, YoshiPower and EvilPancakes, you sigs are all compelte! I hope you like them!





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/SOTY.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/EvilPancakes.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/2YoshiPower.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/1Horus.png


----------



## Resonate (Feb 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Kimmi2, Horus, YoshiPower and EvilPancakes, you sigs are all compelte! I hope you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB!!  I really love Horus's. ^_^


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Kimmi2, Horus, YoshiPower and EvilPancakes, you sigs are all compelte! I hope you like them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you people don't like your sigs.......
THEY <big><big>*LOVE*</big></big> YOUR SIGS!!!!!!!!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## muppetman (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad you like then, sorry i had a day or 2 with no sigs complete, but you cant expect me to make them every minute of my free time XP


----------



## Resonate (Feb 1, 2009)

Whenever you get the chance could you fix my name in my sig?  Thanks.

And, sorry if i sound like i'm whining or anything.  I know you're really busy.


----------



## Horus (Feb 1, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like mine too


----------



## muppetman (Feb 1, 2009)

fixed pootman;




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/pootmansigcopy.png


----------



## yoshipower (Feb 1, 2009)

its awesome Thanks muppetman


----------



## Gallade526 (Feb 1, 2009)

www.gamehiker.com/.../starfox/starfoxas/wolf.jpg

green and black

any kind of text

and can you put im the best of them all!

(when your done with it can you plz send me a message?


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Dude, my sig is so awsome, thanks dude


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 2, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!! I LOVE MY SIG SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey muppetman!

I know you're a busy guy but when you get a chance think you could make me a sig of ike landing his final smashl on the stage?

Picture: Ike Landing smashball on stage (brawl) (doesnt matter who he uses Final smash on can be anyone u want  u can even add them in the sig flying away or something up 2 u 
colour sceme: red and black
Text: For the name just put 3AGE since its my tag on brawl
Any extra info: at the bottom add the final smash name "GREAT AETHER!!!"

If it takes you too long or u have trouble i will compensate you with bells!
Just name the price 
Pm me if you get it done i know im last on waiting list X(


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 2, 2009)

muppetman, how long is ur request list?
because i would like one after seeing horus' sig. but i can wait.
RIDLEY!


----------



## Wolfmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

muppetman, can you please show us the NEW waiting list? cause mines taking awhile...


----------



## muppetman (Feb 3, 2009)

*READ BOTTOM OF THIS POST!*
TEHBELLMAN, Joe, airhead and wolfmaster your sigs are complete!
Hope you like them!




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/airheadsig.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/joesig.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/tehbellman.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/wolfmastersig.png

ON ANOTHER NOTE!
I have had so many requests! you've all kept me so busy, however i have a new policy!
>waiting list is reset! if you post that you still want yours you will be put back to the front, this is to avoid me making sigs for people who are gonna never even look at this forum again
>you must be moderatly active in TBT forums!, this is to avoid people using my service, then abandoning TBT and using my sigs on other sites, you may use them on other sites, just use them here too!

thanks a lot!


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 3, 2009)

These are cool


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 3, 2009)

:veryhappy: i still want mine
as on page 17


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 3, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> *READ BOTTOM OF THIS POST!*
> TEHBELLMAN, Joe, airhead and wolfmaster your sigs are complete!
> Hope you like them!
> 
> ...


lol

My name is Jose. Not Joe xD
Fix error when you can


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 3, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also it looks PWNSOME!


----------



## muppetman (Feb 3, 2009)

My appolagies, afer i got the pic i went out in garden with my laptop, net couldnt reach so it was mostly from memory, anyway, fixed




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/joesig-1.png


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 3, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> My appolagies, afer i got the pic i went out in garden with my laptop, net couldnt reach so it was mostly from memory, anyway, fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude thank you SO much!
ITS AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2009)

Muppetman, I have a request. I want a Firefox signature. Heres the picture. 





May it say Firefox user and my name Mr_Hobo?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 3, 2009)

muppet man i still want my sig! please add me to ur reset list


----------



## llsketch1018 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering could you make me a signature with my ACCF info on it, a Kingdom Hearts keyblade, Bob and Hopper from AC, Darkrai, and use like a blue black and green color scheme. If you could PM this to me when your done that would be awsome.

Thank You soooo much!


----------



## Wolfmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

thank! its awesome!


----------



## Horus (Feb 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> muppetman, how long is ur request list?
> because i would like one after seeing horus' sig. but i can wait.
> RIDLEY!


better not use the same picture of Ridley! that'll just be dumb


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah, i dont wanna have a copy of ur sig, horus.


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 6, 2009)

ive waited a week and a half plz hurry


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 6, 2009)

Another request 
A sig with Pelly and phyllis back to back http://s318.photobucket.com/albums/mm430/Brawler13/?action=view&current=Pellysface.jpg
sort of like that excpet looking from the front!
Just a cool background
IceZtar on it and you can go crazy with the colour


----------



## crystal.bubbles (Feb 7, 2009)

If your not busy, could you make me a signature? I want it to have this picture http://api.ning.com/files/BrMmhdk2KeGnn4QdvZMZYcvqG6PJiIkjl4b8gTodrK1exaluiBFt7OaomsuroWs7WwKkAliLTE6v-1XKSi-749ObF-*ZBS7Q/1184162286_InvisableAnimeGirl.jpg, but only her head in the sig. The background can be blue, light blue, and white. I want it to say crystal bubbles and then Name: Paige    Town: Mapleton    Friend Code: 3308-9433-1783   and in fancy cursive font. Last, can you make bubbles in the background, too. Sorry, I know it's a lot. :3


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 7, 2009)

_Topic Moved: The Museum_


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 9, 2009)

How long is your request list by the way?
Are you still making them ?,,,


----------



## wicket (Feb 9, 2009)

can i have one with link on it (any pic of link)
with the tri force in the background
some green lightning
saying link in caps

please and thankyou


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 9, 2009)

How do you make siggys?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Muppetman I've sent you a PM with what I want on it I hope you got it. Please and thank you!

=3


----------



## Gallade526 (Feb 10, 2009)

hey can i have a sig with wolf on it?

 blue and black

I Rock!

pm me when you have it done plz


----------



## cxjxfx (Feb 10, 2009)

can you make me a sig for my site on zeta boards?


----------



## muppetman (Feb 12, 2009)

Appolagies
As some of you may notice i havent made sigs in a week and a half, this is due to a real life issue, i am going through some rough patches with family, i won't go into detail.

Anyway, i will not be making sigs for a while, could be 1-2 days, could by 3-4 weeks, i am really sorry.

Please DO NOT pester me, i will return when ive sorted some things out irl, once again i appolagise, i will return in due time

~muppetman~


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 12, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Appolagies
> As some of you may notice i havent made sigs in a week and a half, this is due to a real life issue, i am going through some rough patches with family, i won't go into detail.
> 
> Anyway, i will not be making sigs for a while, could be 1-2 days, could by 3-4 weeks, i am really sorry.
> ...


Ok... I can wait... and I think that I forgot to put that I want a Avatar too... this really isnt helping is it  >_<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 12, 2009)

faller1218 said:
			
		

> _Topic Moved: The Museum_


What was the point of that?

A: You didn't really move it.

B: You don't have the power to do that here at TBT.


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 13, 2009)

:gyroiddance: I see you are busy with life issuies... When you have time will you please make me a sig?

If you can here is what I would like to be in it...


I would like to have blue waves in the back ground,

I would like to have a picture of typhlosion with blue flames coming out of his back with a cup of coffe next to him or something

 I would like it to have my name anywhere but in big, bold letters: Jake123


I would like it to say: "Typhlosion is addicted to COFFE!" under my name


Please PM me if you can and finish this sig!! 



THANK YOu!!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, can i have a sig?

Picture: http://www.nintendononstop.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/mario-kart-wii-1.jpg
http://www.archiecomics.com/news/images/august2006/15th_sonic.gif 9 (COULD YOU CUT OUT THE 15TH ANNIVERSARY THING PLEASE?)
Colour Scheme: Light Grey
Text: My screen-name Bluur

Thanks!


----------



## Nic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey may you make me a signature with my avatar saying Nick ?


----------



## Resonate (Feb 19, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Appolagies
> As some of you may notice i havent made sigs in a week and a half, this is due to a real life issue, i am going through some rough patches with family, i won't go into detail.
> 
> Anyway, i will not be making sigs for a while, could be 1-2 days, could by 3-4 weeks, i am really sorry.
> ...


Hope Everything Works out okay.


----------



## muppetman (Feb 25, 2009)

*The Triumphant Re-Open of...
<big>The Muppetman Sig Shop!</big>

Yes people i have returned, and i'm making a fresh start, i appolagise greatly for the inconveniance but i will be asking you to repost requests, this is because some people i have noticed have now gotta sigs from other poeple, so those people might not want one off me.

I will be making sigs moderatly pased in the week and faster on weekends.

I will create another waiting list, any new customers can check the very first post for help and advice on this shop and also to sample some of my work =]
*
Happy to be back at TBT~
.                 *  ~Muppetman~*


----------



## royman6 (Feb 25, 2009)

YAYS the muppetman is back


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 25, 2009)

i want a genome soilder from metal gear portable ops plus and says champ22


----------



## muppetman (Feb 25, 2009)

Champ22, your sig is complete
hope you like it 





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/champsig.png
Don't forget to credit =]


----------



## Sarah (Feb 25, 2009)

Picture: A bunch of Animal Crossing Characters Please!
Color Scheme: Pink Please!
Text: 
Sarah
Oakville
3351-8603-7589

Extra Info: Thank You So Much!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I still have the sig you made for me in my *first* spoiler.

<big>*NOTE- You can't see it if your using Internet Explorer.*</big>


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 25, 2009)

I posted one before (after you left )


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 25, 2009)

.....but I kind of changed my mind about what I wanted so YAY!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo muppetman! 

I really like your signatures/style so heres my request!

Picture: Lucario
colour scheme: Black and dark purpleish/Black and dark blue
Text: 3AGE
Any extra info:Try to find a cool lucario picture that hasnt been rendered.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Muppetman! Your signatures look bomb so I have a request for you.

Picture: This

Color Scheme: I'll leave it up to you. Just remove the current background. =3

Font: Best cursive font you can find! 

Other notes: Please have my username at either the bottom left corner or right corner. Whichever looks better at the final outcome. Thanks so much!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I get a sig please?

Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Color Scheme: Anything that goes well with Giratina.

Font: Any font that fits well. =)

Text: Sarc 

Thanks!


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

Serah and 3age, your sigs are complete, hope you like them

serahs, nice and pink for yah =]




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/serahsig.png

And 3age's, i hope you like O.T.T, if not im screwed =P




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/3agesig.png


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 26, 2009)

Another request 
A sig with Pelly and phyllis back to back This
sort of like that excpet looking from the front!
Just a cool background
IceZtar on it and you can go crazy with the colour

Is it also possible for you to make a avatar as well?

Basically
Picture:^see above
Text: IceZtar
Colour scheme: Green? Doesn't really matter...


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2009)

you spelt my name wrong...  >_<


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

=o=o=o=o

Im am really sorry, ill get to fixing that right now, check back in 5-10mins


----------



## scrunch (Feb 26, 2009)

i would like a sig, here is the link to it 

http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/wiifan420/triforce.jpg

I would like my name in the right hand corner, and some blue background.. Thanks !


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

Fixed =] sorry bout that, hope you like it





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/serahsig-1.png


----------



## PaJami (Feb 26, 2009)

muppetman, can you do animated sigs?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Muppetman i like it :]


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

can you make me one with pein (in naruto)


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 26, 2009)

i want a whitegenome with snake behind him then way in the back is raiden from metal gear


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey muppetman, can i have a sig. of Lucas Cruikshank (Fred) with the colors inverted (if u can do that) and the Text to be this.

Lucas Cuikshank
Please watch Lucas Cruikshank (Fred) on Youtube.



thank you muppetman!!!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Fixed =] sorry bout that, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You So Much! 

I Love It!! :gyroiddance:


----------



## PaJami (Feb 26, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> muppetman, can you do animated sigs?


----------



## Suaure (Feb 26, 2009)

Picture: Link in the middle, Mario on the right, and toom nook on the left. All the Wii game versions please (brawl or AC CF) 
colour sceme: black and sliver
Text: Suaure
Any extra info: ACCF Friend Code
1676 7786 1803
Thankssss


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > muppetman, can you do animated sigs?


Im not sure, never done one but i could try when i got some time free


----------



## PaJami (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay. I have an idea for one though, and I'll see if you can do it. I want one kind of like I have now, same picture of me, only I was wondering if you could animate the text saying "mah boi" so it looked like I was saying it and then it would go away and so. I will give you all of the info in a bit... JW if that would be possible for you


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you seen my request?


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 26, 2009)

:O


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 26, 2009)

He he he.... Sorry. That sounded kind of gay. Forget that post.


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

hollisterx2 your sig is complete! hope you like it =] made it fantasy, sorry if your not into that...




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/hollister.png


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 26, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 your sig is complete! hope you like it =] made it fantasy, sorry if your not into that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gahhh! It's perfect! Thanks much! =DDDDDDD


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

Jake, please post your reqest again, i said in the post and title to do so...


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

is it possible for you to take my current avatar and take out the white space?


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, give me 2mins


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

You saw my order right? Just checking.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 26, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Okay. I have an idea for one though, and I'll see if you can do it. I want one kind of like I have now, same picture of me, only I was wondering if you could animate the text saying "mah boi" so it looked like I was saying it and then it would go away and so. I will give you all of the info in a bit... JW if that would be possible for you


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 26, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay. I have an idea for one though, and I'll see if you can do it. I want one kind of like I have now, same picture of me, only I was wondering if you could animate the text saying "mah boi" so it looked like I was saying it and then it would go away and so. I will give you all of the info in a bit... JW if that would be possible for you


That sounds awesome.


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/cmthing.png
also added a lil shadow =P


----------



## PaJami (Feb 26, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he can make it! It would be very cool!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/cmthing.png
> also added a lil shadow =P


thx a ton!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

and the shadows really cool! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

gonna get some sleep, no more service for tonight guys, ill be on tomoro =]


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

good night!


----------



## muppetman (Feb 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> You saw my order right? Just checking.


i saw it, yours is next (1st one ill do tomoro)


----------



## scrunch (Feb 27, 2009)

when can you do mine? If you can please...


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey muppetman! im just checking to see if u got my order.


----------



## scrunch (Feb 27, 2009)

here it is again...

http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/wiifan420/triforce.jpg


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

Done piranha, =] hope you like it, stay in touch =]





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/sarcsig-1.png


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

I got everyones orders, its quilty not quantity =P its better to wait then to get a 5min, rushed sig 

Also gratz to mahself on getting rock rank ^.^ XP


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 27, 2009)

congrats muppetman!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Done piranha, =] hope you like it, stay in touch =]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you for the siggy! It's awesome.


----------



## fitzy (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey muppetman i was wonderin if you could make me a sig

Theme: Mario (if possible mario up front and other mario characters smaller behind him)
colour scheme: UMMM make it colourful
writing:Fitzy (easily seen)
extra info: -

I would really appreciate it if you could make this for me


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

IceZtar, your sig & avy are complete, hope you like them =]




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/iceztarsig.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/iceztaravy.png


----------



## fitzy (Feb 27, 2009)

Muppet ma would you be able to??


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> IceZtar, your sig & avy are complete, hope you like them =]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome =]


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

yes fitzy but there is a que im afraid, it will get done eventually =]


----------



## fitzy (Feb 27, 2009)

No Problem


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

Scrunch your sig is complete =] light abusion FTW! =P




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/scrunchsig.png

EDIT: oops, added a border for ye =P take it or leave it




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/scrunchsig-1.png


----------



## scrunch (Feb 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Scrunch your sig is complete =] light abusion FTW! =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much! I'll credit you as well


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

=0 you didnt say it was for an avy, its designed as a sig :S sorry


----------



## scrunch (Feb 27, 2009)

its for a sig  and avy.


----------



## gobema75 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey maybe u can do a signature for me with majora's mask on it and if u ask yes i like majora's mask and the color of my signature i guess purple and black


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

Julien, fitzey, your sigs are complete, hope you like them, (i was actually thinking of keeping the mario one o mahself > but i didnt =P)





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/juliensig.png





http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/fitzeysig.png


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

Kimmi2 your sig is compelte, hope you like it, sorry bout the origional idea =\ hope you like this one just as much =]




http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/kimmi2sig.png


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi could u make me a sig
photo:http://www.bebous.com/data/media/485/full_moon_wo_saga****e.jpg (if u need a smaller photo then just tell me)
colour sceme:light blue and black(like in the photo ^)
text:full moon


----------



## PaJami (Feb 27, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay. I have an idea for one though, and I'll see if you can do it. I want one kind of like I have now, same picture of me, only I was wondering if you could animate the text saying "mah boi" so it looked like I was saying it and then it would go away and so. I will give you all of the info in a bit... JW if that would be possible for you


----------



## llsketch1018 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Muppetman,

I was wondering could you make me a signature with:

-my username with the word "heartless" under it

-this linkidk if you can put links but if not just put there anyway)http://www.youtube.com/ekul1018

-the Oblivian from Kingdom Hearts

-this image: http://fc60.deviantart.com/fs22/f/2008/001/c/9/King_of_the_Heartless___Tattoo_by_xXSmiling_KittenXx.jpg

-blue and black color scheme. 

Thank You soooo much!  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance: 
PS-I know I only have a few posts but I'm on the site almost everydya I'm a very active member.


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, MuppetMan! I'm so darn confused!


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 28, 2009)

I will now post my request AGAIN.


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to have...

Background color: You come up with somthing peacful and looks good with giritina. something pretty and cool...


Main picture: Any picture of Giritina looking at the Pokemon Diamon/Pearl/Platinum male character and make hime look big, but not NEARLY as big as giritina... (I  know I must be REALLY confusing)

Text: I would like to have my name in small peaceful looking letters (Jake123) next  to the PK DP guy )




THAT'S ALLL I THINK!!! THANK YOU!!!!!! =D

Please PM me when you are finished! I don't come to this topic alot, but if you don't have the time to PM me let me know =]!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

Image: I want picture of the able sisters (including labelle)
Background: make it all cute and pink-ish with scoowegaly ( ~ ) lines that are light blue
text: ~Bita~ (please write it on the right bottom corner  ) 
extra info: I want like them to be back to back like cool looking xD 
 here are some images i would suggest to use:
http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/889/889736/animal-crossing-city-folk-20080715111443436.jpg
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/8674/339313-mable_large.gif
http://3tree.co.uk/acexchange/images/characters/mable.jpg

could you make them like labelle in middle then one sister on one side of labelle and the other on the other side?

Sorry for making it complicated DX
PLEASE & THANKS 

Oh and also make an avy with just the part of the sisters (including labelle)


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 28, 2009)

can you make one for me ??? :3


----------



## PaJami (Feb 28, 2009)

Man... he missed my request 3 times!


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Attention any TBT mod, i noticed most (if not all) sig shops are in the museum, i belive my shop is in the wrong section, could you please, rather then me having to creat a new shop, move this thred to the museum, thanks =]


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 28, 2009)

u havent got my order whitegenome with snake behind him and far away is raiden


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ22 said:
			
		

> u havent got my order whitegenome with snake behind him and far away is raiden


=0 your right, i must have accidently skipped a page, really sorry, jus aking do you want it like the same as the other one? but with snake in a diff place and raiden there


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2009)

_Topic Moved: The Museum._


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks storm ^.^


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 28, 2009)

Can i have One with Naruto in background throwing a Kuinknife? with my name in naruto style writing in bottom left, if not naruto style, any , i'l happly pay anything ^-^


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 28, 2009)

no muppetman i want the genomes whole body showing plzz thx =)


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

oki doki, may take a whil as ill have to render the whole genome soldier >.< joy...


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 28, 2009)

muppetma in is readuy my sig


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 28, 2009)

muppet man hav u done my sig


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

champ im just doing my own thing for a bit, >.< please be patient


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> champ im just doing my own thing for a bit, >.< please be patient


so we won't be posting "Have you finished mine" or "I want my sig.....now" Post a waiting list plz


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey muppet. I need to upload 2 pics first then i'll request.


----------



## Suaure (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok. 
Characters: Link, Mario, and K.K. Slider
Color : Black, Grey, and White.
Info : Suare


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

That way i'll have 2 sigs. The one Chub made me with my username and this one your gonna make me. With all my ACCF info.


----------



## Suaure (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok. 
Characters: Link, Mario, and K.K. Slider
Color : Black, Grey, and White.
Info : Suare


----------



## Suaure (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok. 
Characters: Link, Mario, and K.K. Slider
Color : Black, Grey, and White.
Info : Suaure


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Ok.
> Characters: ]Why did you post this 3 times?


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ22, your sig is complete, hope you like this one =]






```
[IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/champssig.png[/IMG]
```

EDIT:





```
[IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/champssig-2.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 28, 2009)

muppet man can i have another sid its all the colored genomes from metalgear portable ops plus


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey muppetman are you still gonna continue on your own shop. Or are you done too?


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 2, 2009)

Can u make me a sig Please !!!!!!


----------



## lil' lenny (Mar 2, 2009)

hey can i please have a signature with :
main character Toushiro Hitsugaya (bleach 
second caracter Momo himamori (bleach 
First colour: light blue
second colour other blue


----------



## scrunch (Mar 2, 2009)

can you make me an avatar of this little guy?





http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk139/banapple_juice7/pikmin.jpg


----------



## Suaure (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you finished my sig yet. Sorry to ask, but its just been awhile. >.<


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 3, 2009)

um....
i've been pm-ing ya is my sig is done and you haven't respond :O


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 4, 2009)

can u plz make me a sig with Itachi, red and black background and my name in it:nicko9585?? and plz PM me when u read this k??


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 4, 2009)

nicko just pm me ill finish your signature.

Dont post here anymore.


----------



## lil' lenny (Mar 7, 2009)

hey can i please have a sig with momo and captain hitugaya from bleach with the colours lighth blue and dark blue .?? plz


----------

